

Ask HN: What are the rules for posting? - quakkels

After lurking around HN for a few months, I would like to contribute to the community. Are there any rules for posting to HN? Is it considered bad to post my own articles about the web and application development?
======
arethuza
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
quakkels
Thanks!

------
manojlds
It is generally OK to post your own articles, as long as they are in topic and
you don't flood HN with them all.

